# Pink Gym Clothes



## Rebecca4540

Hi, I'm looking for companies that sell pink gym clothes? Where do ye buy your gym clothes?


----------



## Guest

Rawstrengh do some pink stuff. I love it :lol:


----------



## Kickboxer.Stu

You looked at Nike combat and stuff? Sure you can get them in pink.


----------



## nellsuk

Rebecca4540 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for companies that sell pink gym clothes? Where do ye buy your gym clothes?


MNXSportswear.com do a range of pink ladies bits and accessories, you can buy online or ring Panthers Gym in Uxbridge, they are the UK Distributor for the MNX range.

Neil


----------



## Rebecca4540

Thanks ???? look forward to checking those websites out ????


----------



## Rebecca4540




----------



## daffodil

I'd like to find where Jodie Marsh gets her clothes.... i've checked her website but she doesn't sell the stuff you see her wearing in her BB progs.


----------



## mrssalvatore

There are loads on her website


----------



## daffodil

^ That's not the stuff I saw her wearing on her documentary, was much nicer stuff.


----------



## gymlady

check this one out http://www.labellamafia.com.br/. I love this brand. Bella falconi advertises em


----------



## daffodil

cool, i'll have a closer look at this tomorrow  night all


----------



## daffodil

First time on my new barbell.... deadlifts done, feel achey already, love 'em tho.....bring on the DOMS


----------



## spankmonkeywill

Rebecca4540 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for companies that sell pink gym clothes? Where do ye buy your gym clothes?


i personally look GAWGUS in pink :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

I don't wear 'gym clothes' specifically I tend to just wear what I want, so sorry can't help..


----------



## seyrah

Victoria's Secret Love Pink collection is all gymwear that come in a variation of colours but mostly pink! I buy all my stuff from there.


----------



## Guest

daffodil said:


> I'd like to find where Jodie Marsh gets her clothes.... i've checked her website but she doesn't sell the stuff you see her wearing in her BB progs.


I asked her. She likes Superdry clothes. But she modifies them her self.


----------



## chloemay92

I got some new black and pink trousers from aldi only £9.99! i only got the trousers but there were tops also!

they are so comfy and fit really well and you don't feel sweaty. hope you find some stuff soon


----------



## Krisztina Sereny

I have some pink clothes that I like to workout in 

(If the video below wouldn't start here is the link: 




Kiss, Kris


----------



## Smitch

Krisztina Sereny said:


> I have some pink clothes that I like to workout in
> 
> (If the video below wouldn't start here is the link:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kiss, Kris


 Surprised this hasn't had any comments yet.

Wouldwatchagain/10


----------

